# Restaurant Depot Pack Date/Beef  Ribs



## danbono (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi All Need some help with a pack date from RD. Under 037 there are these letters P.D. right next to the P.D. there is 067..So if i have the right calendar the pack date should be Feb 6th? 
Question how long will they hold in the fridge
Thanks DanBono

https://disc.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/Day_o...l_Calendar.pdf


----------



## danbono (Feb 21, 2017)

WOW!!! 29 views and No replies.. I guess I just may be right about the pack dates?

Dan


----------



## smokesontuesday (Feb 22, 2017)

No clue man.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 22, 2017)

Currently Fresh or frozen?  And more importantly were they ever frozen in the transport process?


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 22, 2017)

Or worst case...067 = March 7th of last year.


----------



## danbono (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi All

According to the calendar 037 should mean Feb 6th was the Pack Date and 067 the used date/sell date? They were frozen!!

Don't really matter cause the ribs on going on the smoker tomorrow. Just pick them up on Sunday

What do u all think? 

Thanks Dan


----------



## johnh12 (Feb 22, 2017)

FWIW: I was around long before any dates were put on food and, despite all predictions, I'm still kicking.

Use your God given senses to look at and smell the meat when you get it out of the packaging.

Smoke on if your eyes and nose tell you to proceed!


----------



## danbono (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi The meat will be good to go..Wasn't worried about that.. I was just curious about the pack date, for future purchases..

Dan


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2017)

Late to the party. 4 weeks from pack date in sealed vacpac. Broken seal, 5 days or by smell. If frozen and 4 weeks past pack date, 5 days as you have no idea if they went 4 and froze or froze from get go...JJ


----------



## dward51 (Feb 22, 2017)

JohnH12 said:


> Or worst case...067 = March 7th of last year.


Or June 2007!!!!!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Look, feel (slime) and smell are the ultimate test for me


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2017)

dward51 said:


> Or June 2007!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> 
> Look, feel (slime) and smell are the ultimate test for me



Wow, that would be dishonest and scary! A super discount, lot liquidation, joint like ALDI's? Maybe, but Rest Depot has a solid rep and I don't think they would cut their own throat doing something like that. I have been approached by rest distributors that offered discounts for frozen meat that was up to 6 months past the pack date but they were up front about the details of handling...JJ


----------



## mosparky (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm guessing it is a jillian date. 06 being the 6th day of the year and 7 being for 2017. Pack date Jan 6th 2017. 30 days from pack on vac pack never frozen fresh meat. I have seen that stretched to nearly 45 days with no ill effects have also had it get smelly at 30 days. Best results 30 days max.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 22, 2017)

The date is Day of the 365 day calendar of the current year. 037 is 37th day Feb 6 and 067 is sell by March ,7th...4 weeks...There are always the guys that knock on doors with meat that fell off a truck and that could be any year but honest businesses only use the current year...


----------



## danbono (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks Jimmy  I thought I was right about the Pack Date  & Sell Date just curious to make sure, for next time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dan


----------



## dward51 (Feb 23, 2017)

JohnH12 said:


> Or worst case...067 = March 7th of last year.





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Wow, that would be dishonest and scary! A super discount, lot liquidation, joint like ALDI's? Maybe, but Rest Depot has a solid rep and I don't think they would cut their own throat doing something like that. I have been approached by rest distributors that offered discounts for frozen meat that was up to 6 months past the pack date but they were up front about the details of handling...JJ


I was just kidding about last year


----------



## danbono (Feb 24, 2017)

No Problem :)


----------

